# Terminator 6: Offenbar erstes Foto von Sarah Connor aufgetaucht



## Darkmoon76 (6. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 6: Offenbar erstes Foto von Sarah Connor aufgetaucht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator 6: Offenbar erstes Foto von Sarah Connor aufgetaucht*


----------



## MaxVanDamme (6. Juni 2018)

Ach du grüne Kake  Spielt der 6 Teil jetzt im Altersheim ?


----------



## Dai-shi (6. Juni 2018)

Ich mein, für 62 sieht sie noch verdammt gut aus


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2018)

Da sieht manche Frau die nur halb so alt ist alt gegenüber ihr aus. Alle Achtung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2018)

*@Dai-shi & MichaelG*
Welches Bild habt ihr geguckt ??? 

Das vom Beitrag ist aus irgendein Film, ich glaube 3 !
Auf dem Photo im Link kann ich sie nicht wiedererkennen so sehr ist sie gealtert.


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. Juni 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das vom Beitrag ist aus irgendein Film, ich glaube 3 !


Fast, Teil 2. In Teil 3 ist Sarah Connor schon tot und in ihrem Sarg befindet sich ein kleines Waffenarsenal.


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juni 2018)

Das Bild im Beitrag stammt ja auch aus Terminator 2 - hat's für eine Verlinkung etwa nicht mehr gereicht oder was war los?


----------



## HeavyM (7. Juni 2018)

Ist Teil 2 wo sie Waffen bei den Mexikanern ausm Keller holt.


----------



## Riesenhummel (7. Juni 2018)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Das Bild im Beitrag stammt ja auch aus Terminator 2 - hat's für eine Verlinkung etwa nicht mehr gereicht oder was war los?



Du hast den Artikel gelesen? Da steht doch explizit drin das man aus rechtlichen Gründen auf den Quellenlink klicken soll um das richtige Bild zu sehen.


----------



## Martina (7. Juni 2018)

noch eine Teil...will denn wirklich jemand sehen ?
Also ich nicht


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2018)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Das Bild im Beitrag stammt ja auch aus Terminator 2 - hat's für eine Verlinkung etwa nicht mehr gereicht oder was war los?


Mh, Quell-Link? Augen auf vorm Mosern ^^


----------



## HanFred (7. Juni 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, Quell-Link? Augen auf vorm Mosern ^^



Lesen... anstrengend...


----------



## Frullo (7. Juni 2018)

Das ist heutzutage wohl einfach Trend: Da war vorher schon was? Wegschmeissen und vergessen, wir führen die Geschichte so fort, wie es uns passt 

Abgesehen davon: Ein echter Reboot wäre mir viel, viel lieber. Warum nicht den ersten Teil in neuem Look mit frischen Gesichtern drehen? Da könnte ja dann z.B. auch Arnies Sohn den Termi mimen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPnk0vzvcGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Falls das Video nicht sichtbar st: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPnk0vzvcGU


----------



## Cyberthom (8. Juni 2018)

Nee ein Film?  Nein Danke. Aber ein  echt  Cooles   High  Tech Terminator Spiel  was den ersten  und 2 Teil   "Neu" aufgreift, ja sehr gerne


----------

